# Clown Pleco - $2.99



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html?reloaded=true


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

the picture doen't look like a clown pleco, are they actually?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> the picture doen't look like a clown pleco, are they actually?


I guess you'll have to go in person to really tell 

I know clown and candy striped look very similar, I probably won't be able to tell the difference but I have a candy striped from Frank's (I can trust him  )

Btw, what is the price difference between a clown and a candy striped pleco?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Mississauga.html?reloaded=true


Youre getting it? I had one of those, very timid, but it does stay small, I never see it until I had to drain the tank.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The L15 candy strip pleco looks to be yellowish base with dark color strips -

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=peckoltia+vittata&image_id=4072

and the L104, L162, LDA022 clown pleco looks like a dark color base with yellow strips -

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=panaque+maccus&image_id=2543

The L15 cost much more than the L104 and also the L15 gets a little bigger too.

BTW, $2.99 is a great price for the L104


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> The L15 candy strip pleco looks to be yellowish base with dark color strips -
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?species=peckoltia+vittata&image_id=4072
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the info.

I got a L15 for $18 at Franks which I thought was good a price and I wouldn't mind getting a clown but I wouldn't drive all the way out to mississauaga for it tho


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

agreed fish man, bit too far of a drive for me, if anyone from the Hamilton area is headed up, feel free to pick me up a clown pleco...hahaha


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> agreed fish man, bit too far of a drive for me, if anyone from the Hamilton area is headed up, feel free to pick me up a clown pleco...hahaha


haha same here 

if anyone wants to pick one up for me too


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info.
> 
> I got a L15 for $18 at Franks which I thought was good a price and I wouldn't mind getting a clown but I wouldn't drive all the way out to mississauaga for it tho


How big was the L15 from Frank?



Fish_Man said:


> haha same here
> 
> if anyone wants to pick one up for me too


Yeah too far for me too but I would like a group of 10


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> How big was the L15 from Frank?


About 4" head to tail


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info.
> 
> I got a L15 for $18 at Franks which I thought was good a price and I wouldn't mind getting a clown but I wouldn't drive all the way out to mississauaga for it tho


c'mon mississauga isn't that far, beside that big als is right next to a china town, stop by there for lunch . oh and you can drop by dragon aquarium if you never been. Just don't take QEW this weekend, its closed near downtown


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> About 4" head to tail


That is a good price for 4" L15


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

its far enough, especially if you only looking for one or 2 fish, roughly 50min to an hours drive...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

There were some at BA's hamilton but out of the 4, 2 were dead =/ They are usually so good with fish at that one.. not sure what happened


----------



## MsGardeness (Apr 12, 2010)

I picked up three of the Clowns from BA's in Mississauga on Sunday. They're grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat little guys!! Very active! Just wish I had bought more!


----------

